# in JOE die Parameter -xmx256m -xrs hinzufügen



## Helgefan (23. Jun 2006)

Hallo!
Ich kriegs absolut nicht hin, in JOE die Parameter -xmx256m und -xrs zum Laufen zu kriegen. Wie kann ich das da einstellen?
Außerdem finde ich es merkwürdig, dass nach dem Start einer Anwendung folgender Speicher zur Verfügung steht:

Runtime.getRuntime().maxMemory() -> 66650112
das ist ja normal, 64MB

Runtime.getRuntime().freeMemory() -> 1916720
nicht mal 2MB davon kann ich benutzen???  :shock:  

Runtime.getRuntime().totalMemory() -> 2031616
wo liegt hier der Unterschied zu maxMemory, bis auf dasses viel weniger ist?

Hoffe ihr wisst weiter,
Helgefan


----------



## Lim_Dul (23. Jun 2006)

freeMemory() gibt zurück, wieviel freier Speicher von dem Speicher, den die VM bis jetzt reserviert hat, frei ist.

Sollte der Speicher ausgehen, alloziert die VM weiteren Speicher, bis sie am Limit angekommen ist.


----------



## Helgefan (25. Jun 2006)

Ach so, verstehe.
Aber wie kann ich die Parameter nun in Joe benutzen?  :cry:


----------

